# Favorite meme



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Personally, mine is musically oblivious 8th grader:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love this particular one.....


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

haha good one art rock, I had to think about that one a bit.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't know what a 'meme' is?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what a 'meme' is?


yes...

lol its just a template image for a certain type of joke. For example mine was musically oblivious 8th grader, so people just take the picture of that girl, put a band name on top and on bottom make her say something about them that makes her sound dumb or something.

Art Rock's example was Philosoraptor and he just says things that are jokes, but semi-deep thoughts at the same time

Kopachris's was "___ all the ___ guy" I guess lol and people just take that picture and make him say something all the something...like EAT ALL THE BACON or something dumb like that.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what a 'meme' is?


http://www.quickmeme.com/

Theres lots of them, like "not sure if" guy, Socially awkward penguin, conspiracy keanu, Insanity wolf, paranoid parrot, annoying Facebook girl....ect ect


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

It doesn't have to be an image, though. It's just another name for a fad (usually one that is transmitted through the Internet).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One I made myself:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what a 'meme' is?





violadude said:


> yes...
> 
> lol its just a template image for a certain type of joke. For example mine was musically oblivious 8th grader, so people just take the picture of that girl, put a band name on top and on bottom make her say something about them that makes her sound dumb or something.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_meme - That should help. There's also this video by PBS:


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Klavierspieler said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't know what a '*meme*' is?


I thought it was a thread about Grandmothers~


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

There are some funny video memes as well!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

One day, I will give a lecture to aliens at the Universal Council for the Physical Sciences. When I'm asked about how I was able to violate the 1st law of Thermodynamics, I will show them a video similar to this.






Nice.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Just Keanu in an unusual moment -


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

*le honesty*


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

you forgot the best one:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I really can't stand them. Maybe five years ago.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

So far I have to go with the OP,...so comfortably dumb.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ravellian said:


>


Is this supposed to be a pun or something? I don't get it!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Is this supposed to be a pun or something? I don't get it!


noooooooooo!! this has been getting on my last nerve recently... it's from skyrim, possibly the best game ever, but it was insanely overused in the past month, especially on youtube.

if you want the freshest meme's around, visit reddit.com


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Unimpressed Astronaut


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Philip said:


> noooooooooo!! this has been getting on my last nerve recently... it's from skyrim, possibly the best game ever, but it was insanely overused in the past month, especially on youtube.
> 
> if you want the freshest meme's around, visit reddit.com


AH! I love the elder scrolls games, but my laptop can only just play Oblivion :-(


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Webernite said:


>


Ricercar a 6?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, it is.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Webernite said:


>


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Here's a few relevant "hipster kitty" meme I made myself.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

alien guy:


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

For anyone who has suffered through real analysis


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

pjang23 said:


> For anyone who has suffered through real analysis


haha, epic, man.


----------

